

StrongLoop announces most complete process manager for Node.js clustering - jakerella86
https://strongloop.com/strongblog/node-js-process-manager-cluster-load-balancer/

======
mmaster5
Looks like this could be an alternative to pm2 that doesn't have the AGPL
copyleft?

~~~
jakerella86
The license is one benefit, yes... but the StrongLoop PM also has support for
deployment across multiple machines and integration with nginx for load
balancing. And everything can be monitored (including across machines) from a
single GUI: StrongLoop Arc.

pm2 is great, but this is not an "added features" play, StrongLoop wrote this
process manager from scratch based on experience with very large enterprise
clients. In other words, this is a new beast entirely!

